# Abscess vs lesion



## aochoa (Aug 29, 2014)

Im confused as how to code this:

Wide complex local excision biopsy of LT groin abscess, closure 3 layers (6cm X 3cm), with dx 782.2.

Would I code 11406, with 13101, 13102-52?


----------



## cynthiabrown (Aug 31, 2014)

Could you post dictation.  You would not use 52 mod on an add on code ever..it just means up to a certain sq cm..so less does not require 52 mod


----------

